

Flu Widespread, Leading a Range of Winter’s Ills - ghshephard
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/10/health/flu-widespread-leading-a-range-of-winters-ills.html?hpw

======
ghshephard
The Google Graph showing the severity based on people searching for symptom
advise is particularly alarming:

<http://www.google.org/flutrends/us/#US>

